# Dental charges for diabetics



## LickLick (Dec 4, 2016)

hi I am new to this just been diagnosed and I'm very confused I must inform all medical practitioners I'm diabetic...I get free prescriptions because I am a diabetic but when it comes to dental hygiene and treatment I have to pay? The dentist said that due to my diabetes that reoccurring gum problems will happen so again I will ask why do diabetics have to pay for fundamentally very important treatment? I'm very angry about this and wonder if anyone out there is fighting to get this changed? Be good to know other people's thoughts on this


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 4, 2016)

I do voluntary work for my local Dental hosp. They are very good bunch & working on Gum Disease, which is very common in T2.  Good luck with your treatment


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi LickLick and welcome to the forum. How long have you been diagnosed?
Dental treatment is not free for diabetics, or many people really. This isn't something that has ever made me cross, I work in the medical field and I'm aware of just how expensive things are. In fact, even though my diabetic prescriptions are free, I tend to order my other medications separately and pay for those scripts. It is expensive, but still heavily subsidised. I feel very lucky to live in a country where healthcare is available to all, I have a diabetic friend in the states who has incredible difficulty getting his medication due to insurance issues 
Anyway, back to dentistry, dental problems can be more prevalent in people with diabetes, but if you practice good dental hygiene and try to keep your BGs reasonable, hopefully you shouldn't have too many problems x


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 4, 2016)

Mini-Vicki said:


> Hi LickLick and welcome to the forum. How long have you been diagnosed?
> Dental treatment is not free for diabetics, or many people really. This isn't something that has ever made me cross, I work in the medical field and I'm aware of just how expensive things are. In fact, even though my diabetic prescriptions are free, I tend to order my other medications separately and pay for those scripts. It is expensive, but still heaving subsidised. I feel very lucky to live in a country where healthcare is available to all, I have a diabetic friend in the states who has incredible difficulty getting his medication due to insurance issues
> Anyway, back to dentistry, dental problems can be more prevalent in people with diabetes, but if your practice good dental hygiene and try to keep your BGs reasonable, hopefully you shouldn't have too many problems x


Well said Mini-Vicki


----------



## LickLick (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank you for the welcome the dentist said my teeth are perfect due to my high dental hygiene regime I do myself but she said that reoccurring problems will happen due to my diabetes I just think that it shouldn't all be seperate dental the mouth is a part of the body an important part especially with diabetes and as this is happening due to diabetes then it should be free, if a problem is not due to diabetes then I would understand but when it's linked it linked and she be treated as such. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 4, 2016)

LickLick said:


> hi I am new to this just been diagnosed and I'm very confused I must inform all medical practitioners I'm diabetic...I get free prescriptions because I am a diabetic but when it comes to dental hygiene and treatment I have to pay? The dentist said that due to my diabetes that reoccurring gum problems will happen so again I will ask why do diabetics have to pay for fundamentally very important treatment? I'm very angry about this and wonder if anyone out there is fighting to get this changed? Be good to know other people's thoughts on this



There is no reason what so ever for having reoccurring gum problems just because you have diabetes.
Oh sorry yes there is it's due to not managing your diabetes properly.
So if you manage your diabetes then you are no different from anyone else. Thus no reason why you shouldn't pay the same as everyone else has to.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi Welcome . So far I have never had any gum problems. I was diagnosed  in the early 90s.  TBH I have found that some professionals tend to tar us all with the same brush, ie This *will *happen because you're diabetic, when the reality is , they really can't say with any certainty.


----------



## LickLick (Dec 4, 2016)

Sorry I thought that this was about being newly diagnosed so I don't know what 'managing diabetes means' and I was under an assumption that it was ok to post my opinions without getting battered very sorry pumper sue if I've offended you in some way but as I did state it was an opinion didn't think that bitchiness would happen here!


----------



## LickLick (Dec 4, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Hi Welcome . So far I have never had any gum problems. I was diagnosed  in the early 90s.  TBH I have found that some professionals tend to tar us all with the same brush, ie This *will *happen because you're diabetic, when the reality is , they really can't say with any certainty.


Thank you for the welcome


----------



## LickLick (Dec 4, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> I do voluntary work for my local Dental hosp. They are very good bunch & working on Gum Disease, which is very common in T2.  Good luck with your treatment


Thank you so much someone who actually seems to know what they're talking about (t2) and dental problems! I can't believe I've just got slammed for highlighting something which in my view is very important. Your very kind X


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2016)

LickLick said:


> Sorry I thought that this was about being newly diagnosed so I don't know what 'managing diabetes means' and I was under an assumption that it was ok to post my opinions without getting battered very sorry pumper sue if I've offended you in some way but as I did state it was an opinion didn't think that bitchiness would happen here!


Hi LickLick, welcome to the forum  Don't worry, no-one was having a go at you!  All Sue was saying was that well-controlled diabetes (that is, taking good care of yourself) is the major cause of....absolutely nothing! It's usually people who neglect their diabetes who suffer problems, but you've already made an excellent start by seeking out information and support  As mentioned previously, some healthcare professionals will always look on the gloomy side and assume that you are going to have problems, but that really does not have to be the case. I've been diagnosed for 8 years and no problems whatsoever, and we have many members here who have decades of diabetes with no problems.

How did you come to be diagnosed? Have you been given any medication?


----------



## grovesy (Dec 4, 2016)

Welcome.
Unfortunately even if you have an NHS dentist you pay, and Dental Hygienist tend not to be on the NHS any way. 
There is more to gum disease than Diabetes,. 
I saw a Dental Hygienist regular for a number of years and she said that as I was a mouth breather because of Chronic Nasal problems, I was more prone to gum disease. I also know a smoker who as severe gum disease. 
If you aim to have good control then it helps minimise the risk of gum disease.


----------



## LickLick (Dec 4, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hi LickLick, welcome to the forum  Don't worry, no-one was having a go at you!  All Sue was saying was that well-controlled diabetes (that is, taking good care of yourself) is the major cause of....absolutely nothing! It's usually people who neglect their diabetes who suffer problems, but you've already made an excellent start by seeking out information and support  As mentioned previously, some healthcare professionals will always look on the gloomy side and assume that you are going to have problems, but that really does not have to be the case. I've been diagnosed for 8 years and no problems whatsoever, and we have many members here who have decades of diabetes with no problems.
> 
> How did you come to be diagnosed? Have you been given any medication?


Thank you for the welcome X sorry but what or should I say sue said came over  as quite something else...I guess she has problems as me in expressing ourselves clearly on the net...anyway more importantly I have bee diagnosed for 2 weeks (ish) and I'm on metformin feel awful atm I don't know what signs too look for in hyper's hypo's don't know what a 'bad' diabetic is and what being a 'good controlled'diabectic is...I take my pills regularly so I guess I'm good I've changed from sugar to canderal in tea but I do have the odd biscuit and portion of chips (not often with chips though even though it's my fav) I'm still coming to terms with my diagnosis got a few other problems in the background - life , I suffer from excruciating pain through my body (back and joints) think I may have fibromyalgia just feel like a train crash tbh


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2016)

LickLick said:


> Thank you for the welcome X sorry but what or should I say sue said came over  as quite something else...I guess she has problems as me in expressing ourselves clearly on the net...anyway more importantly I have bee diagnosed for 2 weeks (ish) and I'm on metformin feel awful atm I don't know what signs too look for in hyper's hypo's don't know what a 'bad' diabetic is and what being a 'good controlled'diabectic is...I take my pills regularly so I guess I'm good I've changed from sugar to canderal in tea but I do have the odd biscuit and portion of chips (not often with chips though even though it's my fav) I'm still coming to terms with my diagnosis got a few other problems in the background - life , I suffer from excruciating pain through my body (back and joints) think I may have fibromyalgia just feel like a train crash tbh


Sorry to hear you are having a tough time  The metformin can take a week or two before the side-effects settle down, but if you find them too much then do tell your doctor or nurse and ask if you can be given the 'slow-release' version as many people find they tolerate this better (they give you the ordinary stuff first as it's cheaper and most people get on OK with it after the first couple of weeks).

The key to looking after yourself when you have diabetes is understanding what's going on, and it doesn't sound like your doctor has been particularly helpful in this respect! I'd recommend starting by reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter - they are very good introductions. Also, many people have found that the book Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker is really helpful - very positive and guides you through the early weeks and months  People without diabetes will have blood sugar levels that lie between quite a narrow range of levels - something equivalent to a teaspoonful of sugar spread throughout your blood. This sugar, in the form of glucose, is what your body gets from food - mostly carbohydrates - and uses for energy. However, when you have diabetes it can't use the sugar properly and it can build up in the blood to higher levels which can lead to problems over the long term. When we say diabetes is well-controlled we mean that a person is able to keep their blod sugar as close as possible to the same levels that a person without diabetes manages without having to think about it - we just have to work a bit harder by being more selective with what we eat, and also making sure that we are as active as possible as this all helps balance the blood sugar better 

Please let us know if you have any questions and we will do our best to help


----------



## DeusXM (Dec 4, 2016)

I think perhaps it's important to remember that free prescriptions are a privilege rather than a right.

The reason people with diabetes get free prescriptions has nothing to do with making life easier for us. It is because the NHS sort of recognises that providing free access to essential (life-saving) treatment tends to provide a better return on investment - in short, patients who get free insulin (instead of paying £8 out of the £50 that it actually costs) are probably less likely to need more expensive treatment later. 

Dental treatment is rather different as in general it's hardly life-threatening. It IS however, subsidised. The price you pay for an NHS dentist is astronomically lower than going private. So that's why it's not free. It's not as essential and it's already highly cost-effective. Otherwise, for us to have free dental treatment, the NHS is literally going to have to decide which children aren't going to get free dental care or which people aren't going to get chemo anymore.

Or the other option would be to increase the rate of NI contributions but suddenly people seem to start losing interest in the discussion when someone suggests that.

The other factor that's an issue is that 'diabetes' (with no distinction in type) is rapidly becoming seen by the public as entirely self-inflicted and I can genuinely see a day in the not too distant future where the argument we'll be having with the world is why we deserve subsidised (not even free) treatment.

I know being diagnosed must have hit you hard. I know you're angry. I'd be too, in your position. But I promise you, this will get easier. Hang in there!


----------



## Manda1 (Dec 4, 2016)

I kind of see where you are coming from because as I understand it I may have had diabetes for a while before diagnosis so some damage may already be done .... I truly hope not but its a possibility..  I was surprised that I don't have to pay any prescription fees for any meds but I am grateful that I can get my diabetic medication free as although I work full time my wages are not wonderful x 
I sorry for your diagnosis and hope you manage to come to terms with it quickly. You will find lots of good advice on here though and I hope that will help x


----------



## grovesy (Dec 4, 2016)

I paid £500 for a private  white crown earlier in the year as the NHS would only fund a Silver one for around £300.


----------



## happydog (Dec 4, 2016)

Hello LickLick and welcome to the forum.  Sorry to hear that you have had the dreaded diagnosis.  It hit me like a bolt from the blue.  It was confusing and there was so much misinformation that I felt really scared.  This forum saved me as I found the people helpful and willing to share their knowledge.  Believe me I asked some daft questions but was always met with patience and the right information to put me back on track.  I had a very poor prognosis from my doctor who said things like "it is not *if *you will get the complications it is *when*" and "you can expect to live about 10 years less than you would have done if you had not developed T2".  I have learnt that it is possible to take control and probably prevent all the horrible complications.  I say probably because all of us are individual and there may be other factors at play.  My dentist said that gum disease is an issue with T2 that is poorly controlled but if I continued to take care there should be no problems. Don't forget that many of the population have gum problems even without diabetes.  I think there are other issues for diabetics to tackle such as the misinformation that is regularly put out in the media and the scare stories that our treatment will cripple the NHS.  I hope that you will stick with the forum and wish you well with your work on T2.  Good luck and I do hope that you will feel better soon.  (I feel much better now than I used to.) Take care


----------



## LickLick (Dec 4, 2016)

happydog said:


> Hello LickLick and welcome to the forum.  Sorry to hear that you have had the dreaded diagnosis.  It hit me like a bolt from the blue.  It was confusing and there was so much misinformation that I felt really scared.  This forum saved me as I found the people helpful and willing to share their knowledge.  Believe me I asked some daft questions but was always met with patience and the right information to put me back on track.  I had a very poor prognosis from my doctor who said things like "it is not *if *you will get the complications it is *when*" and "you can expect to live about 10 years less than you would have done if you had not developed T2".  I have learnt that it is possible to take control and probably prevent all the horrible complications.  I say probably because all of us are individual and there may be other factors at play.  My dentist said that gum disease is an issue with T2 that is poorly controlled but if I continued to take care there should be no problems. Don't forget that many of the population have gum problems even without diabetes.  I think there are other issues for diabetics to tackle such as the misinformation that is regularly put out in the media and the scare stories that our treatment will cripple the NHS.  I hope that you will stick with the forum and wish you well with your work on T2.  Good luck and I do hope that you will feel better soon.  (I feel much better now than I used to.) Take care


Thank you so so much it's much appreciated X God bless X


----------



## LickLick (Dec 4, 2016)

Manda1 said:


> I kind of see where you are coming from because as I understand it I may have had diabetes for a while before diagnosis so some damage may already be done .... I truly hope not but its a possibility..  I was surprised that I don't have to pay any prescription fees for any meds but I am grateful that I can get my diabetic medication free as although I work full time my wages are not wonderful x
> I sorry for your diagnosis and hope you manage to come to terms with it quickly. You will find lots of good advice on here though and I hope that will help x


Thank you so much X God bless X


----------



## LickLick (Dec 4, 2016)

DeusXM said:


> I think perhaps it's important to remember that free prescriptions are a privilege rather than a right.
> 
> The reason people with diabetes get free prescriptions has nothing to do with making life easier for us. It is because the NHS sort of recognises that providing free access to essential (life-saving) treatment tends to provide a better return on investment - in short, patients who get free insulin (instead of paying £8 out of the £50 that it actually costs) are probably less likely to need more expensive treatment later.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply even though I may not agree with medication is a privilege not a right...but your very kind and understanding X God bless X


----------



## LickLick (Dec 4, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear you are having a tough time  The metformin can take a week or two before the side-effects settle down, but if you find them too much then do tell your doctor or nurse and ask if you can be given the 'slow-release' version as many people find they tolerate this better (they give you the ordinary stuff first as it's cheaper and most people get on OK with it after the first couple of weeks).
> 
> The key to looking after yourself when you have diabetes is understanding what's going on, and it doesn't sound like your doctor has been particularly helpful in this respect! I'd recommend starting by reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter - they are very good introductions. Also, many people have found that the book Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker is really helpful - very positive and guides you through the early weeks and months  People without diabetes will have blood sugar levels that lie between quite a narrow range of levels - something equivalent to a teaspoonful of sugar spread throughout your blood. This sugar, in the form of glucose, is what your body gets from food - mostly carbohydrates - and uses for energy. However, when you have diabetes it can't use the sugar properly and it can build up in the blood to higher levels which can lead to problems over the long term. When we say diabetes is well-controlled we mean that a person is able to keep their blod sugar as close as possible to the same levels that a person without diabetes manages without having to think about it - we just have to work a bit harder by being more selective with what we eat, and also making sure that we are as active as possible as this all helps balance the blood sugar better
> 
> Please let us know if you have any questions and we will do our best to help


You are a true Angel thank you so much for being so helpful and understanding and helping me to understand a bit better X thank you X it has come as a huge shock even though I asked to be tested I didn't actually think it would come back as anything I thought I'd get a kick up the bum for trying to loose weight and then be kicked out the door to the nearest leisure centre...but not this not diabetes


----------



## Amigo (Dec 4, 2016)

Welcome Lick Lick at a time when your diagnosis obviously has you in turmoil. But it will ease and settle as you find your way around the world of diabetes and we all understand that feeling.
Of course not all diabetics even receive free prescriptions. I'm 'choosing' to manage mine by diet and exercise alone and as such don't qualify for free prescriptions for being diabetic. I receive them for another serious condition however.

I'm not sure I ever considered a right to free dental treatment for diabetics to be honest and part of me wonders how it could ever be financial viable due to the numbers and cost. What does anger me is the unwillingness to supply testing equipment generally for type 2 diabetics and many type 1's struggle in some surgeries to get sufficient amounts. In terms of preventative medicine, I do think that's short sighted.

I hope you manage to adapt to your changed reality and although this sounds corny, it can be an opportunity to lose weight and re-think the world of excessive carbing. I've had positive benefits since been diagnosed 21 months ago but admit to being gutted at diagnosis. Good luck!


----------



## Amigo (Dec 4, 2016)

Incidentally, as well as the links northerner supplies, this book is the ONE I would absolutely commend to you. It set me on the right track and is understandable and highly informative.

*Reverse your Diabetes by Dr David Cavan*


----------



## DeusXM (Dec 4, 2016)

LickLick said:


> Thank you for your reply even though I may not agree with medication is a privilege not a right...but your very kind and understanding X God bless X



Medication is a right. Free medication should be, but then we get into practicalities of who pays for it. It's worth noting that a box of test strips costs £25. A box of insulin costs £50. Those are costs we don't have to pay, but frankly I'd also say £8 or whatever a prescription now costs is still an incredible deal. Likewise with dental treatment, I'd rather pay the £20 ish for my regular check up than the £100-plus a private place will charge you.

As I said, all these things could be made free, but with a finite budget, either someone else would have to go without, or we'd all have to pay more. I'm glad that it's free prescriptions and a small cost for the dentist than vice versa. Two checkups a year would cost £40. That's five prescription items, so I'd spend more than that in a fortnight if the dentist was free and prescriptions were costed.

Again, also worth noting that diabetes is only very peripherally linked to anything to do with dentistry and that those links don't even exist for those with average control. Use the free prescriptions well and there'll never be a need to use the dentist.


----------



## Carolg (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi all. 

Not been on forum for ages as working hard and sleeping as soon as I get home, so hello to everyone, oldies and newbies

Here in Scotland we are lucky to get free prescriptions which I agree with especially when you have a long term health condition dependant on medication.it pained me years ago when I got free travel immunisations, because I had an exemption due to a chronic condition ( I would happily have paid for jabs).  I go to dental hospital as I have gum disease. Sometimes it's hard letting students practice but in a way it's a two way win win. Recently my gum disease has not improved, but there seems to be that direct link as my diabetes has become the last thing on my mind. The consultant was extremely sympathetic and supportive, doing as much as they could but with a break to let me focus on diabetes control to take the pressure off, and a door to come back when I am ready. I am sad that there are a lot of people who don't get help with oral treatment who are on borderline financial situations, and personally think that is a situation which should be looked at. However everyone has their own beliefs and priorities, so hopefully we can all find something to smile about and with whatever teeth we have


----------



## graj0 (Dec 8, 2016)

LickLick said:


> I'm very angry about this and wonder if anyone out there is fighting to get this changed?



Try not to be too angry, we now live in an environment where we will not get the care that you might have expected some years ago because basically, there is no money. There aren't even dentists doing much NHS work round my way.

I've been type II for nearly 20 years and have had several teeth removed, probably not helped by being diabetic, but I have to take some responsibility in not going every 6 months as recommended, but once a year.

The best tools in my dental hygiene box are my electric toothbrush and waterpik (much better than dental floss IMHO). The best thing I've done otherwise to improve my overall health is cutting carbs.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 8, 2016)

graj0 said:


> Try not to be too angry, we now live in an environment where we will not get the care that you might have expected some years ago because basically, there is no money. There aren't even dentists doing much NHS work round my way.
> 
> I've been type II for nearly 20 years and have had several teeth removed, probably not helped by being diabetic, but I have to take some responsibility in not going every 6 months as recommended, but once a year.
> 
> The best tools in my dental hygiene box are my electric toothbrush and waterpik (much better than dental floss IMHO). The best thing I've done otherwise to improve my overall health is cutting carbs.



The hygienist I saw for many years told me it is not necessarily the tools you use it is how you use the tools. She worked for many years both in an NHS surgery, and high end Private one. She had patients with top of the range electric brushes who did a bad job with them, and some using cheap manual brushes doing an excellent job.
I can't use dental floss, I use what some refer to bottle brushes, but rubber ones I find they are better for me.
Again it is what works for individual s.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2016)

grovesy said:


> The hygienist I saw for many years told me it is not necessarily the tools you use it is how you use the tools. She worked for many years both in an NHS surgery, and high end Private one. She had patients with top of the range electric brushes who did a bad job with them, and some using cheap manual brushes doing an excellent job.
> I can't use dental floss, I use what some refer to bottle brushes, but rubber ones I find they are better for me.
> Again it is what works for individual s.


I had a discussion about this with my dentist. He's about the same age as me and said he finds electric toothbrushes really difficult to use, yet a lot of his younger patients who have been brought up on them find manual ones difficult! My teeth are in pretty good nick overall, the only treatment I have required since diagnosis is fillings for teeth where bits have broken, but not due to decay, just age  The toothbrushes I use are ASDA Value brushes, two for 14p and they last for months and months. I also use cheap Co-op toothpaste at 75 a tube. They do the job for me, so why pay more?  I'd also add that my dentist is not NHS, but charges are in line with NHS charges, so £20 for a check up, clean and polish. The practice decided not to go with the NHS as there are very rigid rules about what treatment should be provided, and can be quite restrictive and contrary to hat might be best for the patient long term.

I seem to remember that shortly after the NHS was formed things like teeth and eyes had to introduce charges or they would have bankrupted the service almost from the start


----------



## eggyg (Dec 8, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I had a discussion about this with my dentist. He's about the same age as me and said he finds electric toothbrushes really difficult to use, yet a lot of his younger patients who have been brought up on them find manual ones difficult! My teeth are in pretty good nick overall, the only treatment I have required since diagnosis is fillings for teeth where bits have broken, but not due to decay, just age  The toothbrushes I use are ASDA Value brushes, two for 14p and they last for months and months. I also use cheap Co-op toothpaste at 75 a tube. They do the job for me, so why pay more?


I use Tesco value toothbrushes but not for my teeth! I use them for cleaning the loo (blue for loo) and around my taps on my basins and sinks! I like an electric toothbrush yet Mr Eggy likes a manual one, neither of us have any real problems with our teeth, I really do think it is up to the individual. Never once crossed my mind about the diabetes affecting my teeth, like everything, skin, feet, body, we all have a responsibility for looking after all our parts!


----------



## grovesy (Dec 8, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I had a discussion about this with my dentist. He's about the same age as me and said he finds electric toothbrushes really difficult to use, yet a lot of his younger patients who have been brought up on them find manual ones difficult! My teeth are in pretty good nick overall, the only treatment I have required since diagnosis is fillings for teeth where bits have broken, but not due to decay, just age  The toothbrushes I use are ASDA Value brushes, two for 14p and they last for months and months. I also use cheap Co-op toothpaste at 75 a tube. They do the job for me, so why pay more?  I'd also add that my dentist is not NHS, but charges are in line with NHS charges, so £20 for a check up, clean and polish. The practice decided not to go with the NHS as there are very rigid rules about what treatment should be provided, and can be quite restrictive and contrary to hat might be best for the patient long term.
> 
> I seem to remember that shortly after the NHS was formed things like teeth and eyes had to introduce charges or they would have bankrupted the service almost from the start


My current dentist is a bit of both and earlier in the year I had crown fitted but theNHS would only fund for silver one as it was at the back of my mouth, he offered a white privately it was a couple of hundred pound more, but I paid the fees half at the start and half on completion. 
I was always suprised my previous dentist did not go Private. I stuck with him a few years longer than i should have but as I saw the Hygienist twice a year and she was excellent, I stayed till she eventually left.
Although I use a Sonicare Toothbrush, I can't get on with their standard brush heads, too big,so have to use small ones. Boots don't stock these so I have to buy online, though Amazon do do them on their buy and save scheme.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 8, 2016)

Hiya

I've had gum disease since my early teens and wasn't diabetic - but diabetes just encourages it in many ways and makes some people more prone to getting it - not just T2 either.  It's like frozen shoulders - having D doesn't mean anyone WILL get it but if you do and you are also D - it typically lasts 2 years instead of 6 months.

Trouble with the written word is always that of course you can't hear 'tone of voice' or see 'body language'.  Sue's tone is usually friendly in real life !  I sympathise with her in this, because I've been criticised enough myself for coming over as 'too sharp' in the past, quite a few times and when I've looked at what I had said, I was probably laughing when I said whatever, so I was trying to joke with the person.

Plus - nobody gets free dental treatment these days unless you're a child, pregnant or on certain benefits.  If you aren't any of these things we all have to pay so diabetes makes no difference really, since it won't make stuff worse in this case unless your BG runs too high all the while, when it most likely will.  And doing your best to ensure your BG doesn't run too high is exactly what Sue said - managing your diabetes properly - as we all have to strive to do!

And anyway we (Diabetics) are really lucky getting all what we get, free.  If you have other chronic diseases - it's not always the case, by any means, that people always get free prescriptions.  No different to eyes is it?  We may get annual sight tests free but that's yer lot - if you need specs to correct a prob - it costs you.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 8, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Hiya
> 
> I've had gum disease since my early teens and wasn't diabetic - but diabetes just encourages it in many ways and makes some people more prone to getting it - not just T2 either.  It's like frozen shoulders - having D doesn't mean anyone WILL get it but if you do and you are also D - it typically lasts 2 years instead of 6 months.
> 
> ...


That is true and many people don't realise you can buy prepayment certificate s for prescription's that is worth it if you regular multiple medications.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 8, 2016)

DeusXM said:


> It's worth noting that a box of test strips costs £25. A box of insulin costs £50. Those are costs we don't have to pay, but frankly I'd also say £8 or whatever a prescription now costs is still an incredible deal.


How many test strips would that be.  Box of 50 from Amazon for my meter are £8 inc postage.
Ok, I know NHS is lumbered paying more.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 8, 2016)

Most strips come in boxes of 50 and £25 is the average price over the counter ones of the big named ones supplied by Doctors, a few are a bit cheaper but not much.


----------



## loader (Dec 8, 2016)

I try really hard not to think of myself as ‘entitled’ to anything.

If I did, I would be sticking my hand out for £millions to fix my electrics and plumbing – I simply do not want to be that type of parasitic sponge.

By taking responsibility for myself, I know that if I don’t get out of bed and exercise my severe pains will return and by BG climb. I still have some hope, the day that I blame others or cease to believe I am the main person who can make a difference to my life (above and beyond any free entitlements) then that hope will expire. When that happens things will go downhill very fast all the way to the end of the road.

I wish I had realised this much earlier in life – before the physical and mental damage was done.

But don’t worry – if someone had explained to me back then, I’d have taken offense as well.


----------



## PipMiles (Oct 7, 2020)

Type 1 Diabetic here  for over 32 years, and tbh poorly controlled over the years so Im now paying the price  mind you things where very different back then I think if your diagnosed these days you have a much better chance of having better control. Over the recent years I've had so many issues with my teeth and gums I've lost quiet a few of my teeth and have to use dentures due to endless issues with gum disease, it also dosent help that gum disease is in my family so I've also got dodgy genes lol As a few have said its all about getting good control of your blood sugar levels then it will slow down any issues that come with having Diabetes I have Retonopathy(eyes) ,Nuropathy(nerve damage) Nephropathy( Cronic kidney disease) ( sorry not sure how they are spelt lol) and all that is from years of badly controlled Diabetes  I accept that I cant do anything about it but control of it can slow the progress down . I think the NHS is already under enough pressure as it is  and we are extremely lucky to live in a country where we get free treatments , Id prefer any spare money to go into research on  finding cures to help people live and control their Diabetes . Im sorry about your recent diagnosis of Type2  but at least you can do something about it and hopefully be able to reverse it I often wish that I could reverse my Type 1  Good Luck you have a lot more support out there these days than I did years ago


----------



## grovesy (Oct 7, 2020)

This thread is over 4years old, and the starter of thread has not been around since


----------

